# Arrow of Light



## juteck

One of the other Cub dads and I put together these award plaques for 7 Webelos II for their Arrow of Light ceremony (cross over to Boy Scouts). We put it together from several ideas we found online, and were pleased when we saw it all come together. 

A friend of mine has a CNC router, and did the cutting in red oak. I sealed it with polycrylic and painted the recessed areas with black acrylic paint, with a final polycrylic sealing coat. Beneath the plaque is a Navajo Indian hand crafted arrow with stone arrowhead. Beneath that, is a blue & gold cloth banner the other dad sewed and hemmed.  After that, the parents had the fun task of tracking down all the patches the boys have earned over the past several years, and placed them on their banner. Interesting to see the differences of each boys' patches, especially since they have all been together for several years.  My boys have been writing to a couple of Australian cub scouts as pen pals, and exchanged a few patches with them, so we have those on their banners as well.


----------



## Boz

I fondly remember my days as a scout.  I went on to become an Eagle and those experiences have served me well in life.


----------



## gimpy

Nice work Congats to those young men, Aahhhh, the days og great memories, both as a scout and a leader


----------



## kyaggie

Those are awesome! I really hope these young men continue on with their scouting. My son is an Eagle Scout and the experiences and skills that he picked up on that journey are ones that only scouting could have provided and they have certainly served him well.

Mike


----------



## BeSquare

Still have my arrow I received when I crossed over into Boy Scouts,  I'm actually working on a carbon fiber pen right now with an eagle medal embedded in it to use for a work pen for myself, really looking forward to seeing how it will turn out.

Great work on these I hope they enjoy scouting!


----------



## Dick Mahany

Just a great story!  Nice work BTW.   It brought back some fun memories I had long forgotten........thanks for that.


----------



## nava1uni

Nice work.


----------



## lorbay

Are they going to be on the new reality show?? Are You Tougher Than A Boy Scout. Lol

Lin.


----------



## Fishinbo

That's a cool build and neat design. Great teamwork and great to see the interesting story and fun memories behind those patches.


----------

